# Is Jurassic Park on Kindle?



## jonathanbloom (Mar 12, 2010)

I just saw Jurassic Park again and I'm in the mood to read the novel.

I looked and can't seem to find it on Kindle or Inkmesh. Is it available in a mobi format?


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Probably not a legal copy if you couldn't find it on inkmesh.  Lost World is on Kindle, though, so it may be coming.


----------



## jasonrw (Jan 2, 2010)

i cant find it on any ebook format, which is disappointing. strange that they would release the lost world but not jurassic park


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2010)

I just watched the movie too. It's still SO good. Those were the Spielberg golden years. 

I've never read the book, maybe I'll have to wait for the kindle version too. Why release Lost World and not the first one


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

I read the book ages ago.  I thought it was very good.  Less sappy than the movie.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

foreverjuly said:


> Why release Lost World and not the first one


You make it sound like they have a plan.    

Mike


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2010)

jmiked said:


> You make it sound like they have a plan.
> 
> Mike


HAHA either they have a big dart board with titles on index cards tacked against it or they are deliberately trying to torture readers.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

The book is much cleverer than the movie, but I loved the movie because I love those dinosaurs!  And the music.


----------

